# no trespassing order on a juvenile



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a boy in my home that has had a girl sleeping over in his room. They are both 15 yrs. old and her parents do not seem to care that this girl is out all nights I need help with this. They have also stolen things from my home


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*How about launching them both via a quick boot in the ass? Or is the state welfare subsidy you're getting too good to give up?*


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

What is your relation to the juvenile male? Is he your son/relative?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I have a boy in my home that has had a girl sleeping over in his room. They are both 15 yrs. old and her parents do not seem to care that this girl is out all nights I need help with this. They have also stolen things from my home


This could be more serious than it seems. Your safety is paramount. Leave the home immediately and don't return.


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Do you get a cut for pimpin'?:---) :moon: :hump:


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

There is obviously more to this than you're telling us. But if it was me I would promptly kick the both of them out. If I tried that crap at my house well it just wouldn't have gone very well for me.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Ask the girl next time she comes over if she would bring her mom


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

sgtsmithers said:


> Do you get a cut for pimpin'?:---) :moon: :hump:


Crack your jokes.....but pimpin ain't easy.....


----------

